# Any ideas what this might fit?



## dickm (21 Dec 2017)

It's obviously the anvil for a metal nibbler, which I must have bought thinking it would fit my Bosch 2mm capacity job. But it doesn't. The square flange at the top is 19mm by 19mm, as is the diameter of the cylindrical piece. Overall length is 55mm. It's never been used. There's no cutter to go with it, but it might help someone. If anyone can suggest what machine it might fit, they can have first refusal.


----------



## AES (21 Dec 2017)

Well dickm, it doesn't fit my "no name" 2mm nibbler (actually sold by a "market stall" German firm called "BLECHTOOLS.DE, but I guess, actually made in "Chiwan"). Mine is similar, but not the same as that shown, so, as the saying goes "Ask me one on sport"!

Thanks for the offer, very generous, but just as a matter of interest, mine came complete with 2 anvils and 2 cylindrical cutters, and looks (I repeat, just looks) like one shown in the Axminster on line tools catalogue.

AES


----------

